# Ford 2n paint



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 1944 ford 2n that I'm restoring and I know the paint is like a dark gray but I do know where is best place to get the paint. Anybody know? I went my local new holland dealer and they don't have anything. 


Thanks


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably could find what you need at tsc or any other farm supply store.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

If you can't find the proper color of Ford tractor and emplement Grey. You can go to your local auto paint supply store, and get 1977 Ford Dove Grey, It's very close to the right color. I don't have the color code right handy, but I'm certian that it can be found by looking in the color book.


----------

